# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Aldi bluetooth headphones

## phild01

Sometimes I catch a train to the city and these days, the annoyance of people listening to 'chittering' ear plugs or chattering to some unknown person can be pretty annoying.  Tonight Aldi has some bluetooth headphones for under 20 bucks.  Just trying them now, not bad at all and one notch up the tech scale for me now  :Smilie: .

----------


## r3nov8or

Good plan Phil. I block out the world with Audio Fly AF54W Bluetooth. Great little pair. Bit more than $20 though  :Smilie:   
I can't wear 'cans', too sweaty for me regardless of the weather... but my eldest never takes his Sennheisers off!  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I like good hi-fi, not saying these are exceptional but the they sound good enough.  Not sure about the battery as it looks like it is a non-replaceable, rechargeable lithium battery with a standard USB cable.  It has buttons for next track, pause and volume I think and apparently to answer calls.  I was pressing one button and it started calling last number.  The thing even talks to you with a nice female voice.

----------


## Bros

> Sometimes I catch a train to the city and these days, the annoyance of people listening to 'chittering' ear plugs or chattering to some unknown person can be pretty annoying.  Tonight Aldi has some bluetooth headphones for under 20 bucks.  Just trying them now, not bad at all and one notch up the tech scale for me now .

   Time to move up with the crowd and get ear plugs and call someone. 
If you don’t have someone to call you can ring 1194 and they will talk to you.

----------


## phild01

> Time to move up with the crowd and get ear plugs and call someone.

  Any recommendations, the ones I try don't stay in; or did you mean ear buds!   

> If you don’t have someone to call you can ring 1194 and they will talk to you.

  Yeah okay! does that service still exist, as it's the first thing most people see before dialling.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

> The thing even talks to you with a nice female voice.

  I had to take mine back ... all the female voice kept saying to me is now opening register three  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Sometimes I catch a train to the city and these days, the annoyance of people listening to 'chittering' ear plugs or chattering to some unknown person can be pretty annoying.  Tonight Aldi has some bluetooth headphones for under 20 bucks.  Just trying them now, not bad at all and one notch up the tech scale for me now .

  I don't know Phil, don't go getting all high tech on us now, next you will be doing an MCSE then all hope will be lost  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> Yeah okay! does that service still exist, as it's the first thing most people see before dialling.

   Don’t know but Google says it does.

----------


## phild01

> next you will be doing an MCSE then all hope will be lost

  All behind me now.  Just had windows seize my machine for about an hour doing it's update thing.  I kept putting it off to a point it would no longer let me. Technology can be painful.

----------


## METRIX

> All behind me now.  Just had windows seize my machine for about an hour doing it's update thing.  I kept putting it off to a point it would no longer let me. Technology can be painful.

  Yep, same here, it keeps pestering me I keep saying GO AWAY.

----------


## commodorenut

> Any recommendations, the ones I try don't stay in; or did you mean ear buds!

   I have both an iphone and a samsung.  The iphone ear-buds won't stay in, and the latest samsung ones I got were just as bad. 
However, I found these, which fit over & work on the iphone ones (and work on the samsung ones quite well too) - link just for the reference image: https://earbudsshop.com/shop/ear-gel...-white-4-pair/ 
Then I discovered these ones, with nifty little "hooks" that feed up into the shape of your ear above the hole, and secure them in real well:  https://www.wantitall.co.za/electron...su__b075cczw3s 
If you go onto eBay & search silicone earbuds you'll find heaps of them, cheap as chips.  Well worth it to allow you to use the OEM ear buds comfortably, and securely. 
At work I have a pair of Senheiser buds on a headband, that secures them well, and allows me to take calls as well, but there are times (like laying in bed) when anything with a head-band (or cans) becomes uncomfortable, and that's when the OEM buds & silicone covers come into their own.

----------


## r3nov8or

Ear-Canal phones are the only way to go (for me  :Smilie:  )

----------

